# SSS & phils health: How much?



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

my g/f needs SSS and Phils Health (Job Requirements).

How much should this cost?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

pac said:


> my g/f needs SSS and Phils Health (Job Requirements).
> 
> How much should this cost?


SSS is p312/month and PhiHealth is p150/month


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> SSS is p312/month and PhiHealth is p150/month


The employer is required to pay 50% of these fees!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Philhealth Insurance*



pac said:


> my g/f needs SSS and Phils Health (Job Requirements).
> 
> How much should this cost?





overmyer said:


> SSS is p312/month and PhiHealth is p150/month


Yep and if you choose to get married she can add you on her Philhealth medical insurance. 
I'm on my wifes Philhealth and have used in on more than one occasion for the hospital. Now, I have double cataract surgery coming up before too long and Philhealth pays 50% of the bill...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

If you get the maximum coverage of PhilHealth, it costs 800 pesos per quarter or 3,200 pesos for one year and it pays up to 80% of the hospital bill. True, if you marry a Filipina she can put you on her PhilHealth plan.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here in the US for a hospital stay you get 10 bills and the hospital is just one of them. Is it that way in the PI and you'd still be on the hook for the other 9 with Philhealth.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> If you get the maximum coverage of PhilHealth, it costs 800 pesos per quarter or 3,200 pesos for one year and it pays up to 80% of the hospital bill. True, if you marry a Filipina she can put you on her PhilHealth plan.


The premium is actually depends upon the member's base salary.
The following is the table

Premium Contribution Table: Employed| PhilHealth

The SSS contribution schedule can be found here

http://nonoying.com/news/new-sss-contribution-table-in-june-or-july-2013/


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Here in the US for a hospital stay you get 10 bills and the hospital is just one of them. Is it that way in the PI and you'd still be on the hook for the other 9 with Philhealth.


PhilHealth applies towards the whole bill!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Here in the US for a hospital stay you get 10 bills and the hospital is just one of them. Is it that way in the PI and you'd still be on the hook for the other 9 with Philhealth.


No, the hospital bill here is all inclusive and that usually includes the bill your Doctor(s) charges each time he/she sees you while in hospital.
In most cases though, you must be an in-patient for a minimum of 24 hours or Philhealth will not pay a percentage. The exception to that are same-day surgery procedures like my cataract surgery and Philhealth covers it...
Pretty cool system actually. Have never had a problem or issue with them and have had 3 stays in the hospitsl.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

overmyer said:


> The premium is actually depends upon the member's base salary.
> The following is the table
> 
> Premium Contribution Table: Employed| PhilHealth
> ...


Wow, with that low of premiums this company still makes money?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

overmyer said:


> The premium is actually depends upon the member's base salary.
> The following is the table
> 
> Premium Contribution Table: Employed| PhilHealth
> ...


At the risk of sounding stupid, or more than usual, the Philippines DOES have a social security system to contribute to and receive a pension from? I've been told by many locals this didn't exist, I guess because they don't have jobs with real paychecks to have it deducted.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Wow, with that low of premiums this company still makes money?


Its not a company! Its the Philippine Govt.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, or more than usual, the Philippines DOES have a social security system to contribute to and receive a pension from? I've been told by many locals this didn't exist, I guess because they don't have jobs with real paychecks to have it deducted.


You don't have to have a job. You just have to pay into it!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, or more than usual, the Philippines DOES have a social security system to contribute to and receive a pension from? I've been told by many locals this didn't exist, I guess because they don't have jobs with real paychecks to have it deducted.


Yes, Social Security does exist here. However payment benefits at retirement are exceedingly small each month for most. 
Also unlike the states, contributors can get a loan against their social security during their working years if they so desire. When the loan is payed off they can borrow again.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> You don't have to have a job. You just have to pay into it!


Many who are "self employed" don't pay into it! Many who are employed do not either and/or have employers who do not pay into either!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Yes, Social Security does exist here. However payment benefits at retirement are exceedingly small each month for most.
> Also unlike the states, contributors can get a loan against their social security during their working years if they so desire. When the loan is payed off they can borrow again.


There is also PAG-Ibig, a sort of govt savingscand loan that uou can pay into which after making minimum deposits for a length of time will than make member housing loan!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

overmyer said:


> There is also PAG-Ibig, a sort of govt savingscand loan that uou can pay into which after making minimum deposits for a length of time will than make member housing loan!


Yep we pay into this as well. Haven't used it but someday if I go to the "happy hunting grounds" before my wife, she may need or want to use it...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Yep we pay into this as well. Haven't used it but someday if I go to the "happy hunting grounds" before my wife, she may need or want to use it...


Also the PCSO (Philippine Charity Sweepstakes Office). The folks selling the lottery tickets. Not only does it use the funds to provide ambulances to communities and equipement for hospitals, it provides financial assistance for the purchase of mefications, needed lab tests, wheelchairs, dialysis, prosthetics, etc.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

overmyer said:


> Its not a company! Its the Philippine Govt.


So for $7-8 a month I could potentially have $1000s in bills covered? Sign me up! Better than Obamacare!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

overmyer said:


> Also the PCSO (Philippine Charity Sweepstakes Office). The folks selling the lottery tickets. Not only does it use the funds to provide ambulances to communities and equipement for hospitals, it provides financial assistance for the purchase of mefications, needed lab tests, wheelchairs, dialysis, prosthetics, etc.


I could see having access to that is better than the pork barrel!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> If you get the maximum coverage of PhilHealth, it costs 800 pesos per quarter or 3,200 pesos for one year and it pays up to 80% of the hospital bill. True, if you marry a Filipina she can put you on her PhilHealth plan.


I didn't know you could "buy up" to increase the coverage. I am paying the 450p per quarter for basic, but I will look into that.



overmyer said:


> Its not a company! Its the Philippine Govt.


And the premiums doubled this year, so now it is just a bargain instead of a super bargain! (From an expat perspective, of course!)


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

overmyer said:


> SSS is p312/month and PhiHealth is p150/month


Overmyer, thank you for the quick answer!

and downstream, I appreciate the posts from Gene, Jim, and all you guys on this thread...very informative and helpful, thanks guys!

pac


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Can you get PhilHealth if you're only living with your Filipina g/f? If not what other health cover options are available to an ex-pat. I hope to move to Phils in the future.


----------

